# What's best to stack with Androlean?



## packers6211 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know this is new out there, but has anyone stack anything with Androlean? I just had mine come in from Orbit and will take it end of this month.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 10, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I know this is new out there, but has anyone stack anything with Androlean? I just had mine come in from Orbit and will take it end of this month.



Well AndroLean certainly could be used on its own, but so far I have seen good feed back on Lean + Hard, and Lean + ECA.

You going to log?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 10, 2011)

p.m. me on BBD packers6211 




HereToStudy said:


> Well AndroLean certainly could be used on its own, but so far I have seen good feed back on Lean + Hard, and Lean + ECA.
> 
> You going to log?


----------



## ryansm (Apr 11, 2011)

So far we have been hearing the ECA stack is a great combo. Since it is a non-stim fat burner then any stim based product could be used. Just have to be careful with dosing as users are reporting heightened effects of the stim when taken with AndroLean.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 11, 2011)

You can literally stack any fat loss agent with AL (except for thyroid hormones).


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 11, 2011)

tazchip said:


> p.m. me on BBD packers6211



PM sent.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 11, 2011)

Agree with Rodja. Id stack our green tea extract and cla for a good base. I know Ryansm does this almost year round if im not mistaking.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Agree with Rodja. Id stack our green tea extract and cla for a good base. I know Ryansm does this almost year round if im not mistaking.



Green tea yes, CLA intermittently...great combination for a foundational fat loss stack.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You can literally stack any fat loss agent with AL (except for thyroid hormones).



i guess that leaves my cyx3 out
lean and eca/nyc is working good, just mild headaches, but good energy on low cal/carbs

workouts are improving as the days go by, been a bout a week now


----------



## atlas114 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah Stack it with TestC and superdrol.lol
Great results


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 12, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i guess that leaves my cyx3 out
> lean and eca/nyc is working good, just mild headaches, but good energy on low cal/carbs
> 
> workouts are improving as the days go by, been a bout a week now


 You tend to use some stuff ive never tried yet, but they generally have some sides. Ive got Superdrone and thats the harshest compound ive got. I think your more adventerous then me.... but it seems you handle the sides well.

Im goin to stack my Androlean with Dermatherm Target, cla and green tea extract. My diet will be low calorie followed by re-feed days.. Matt has been giving me some direction. 

Op, ill let you know how Dermatherm stacks with Androlean when I get around to it.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> You tend to use some stuff ive never tried yet, but they generally have some sides. Ive got Superdrone and thats the harshest compound ive got. I think your more adventerous then me.... but it seems you handle the sides well.
> 
> Im goin to stack my Androlean with Dermatherm Target, cla and green tea extract. My diet will be low calorie followed by re-feed days.. Matt has been giving me some direction.
> 
> Op, ill let you know how Dermatherm stacks with Androlean when I get around to it.




id never touch superdrone/superdrol or any of that stuff, i think alot of those methyls are awful for the gains vs sides.....no way low dose cyx3 is in the ballpark of superdrol my friend....im a less is more person, and i dont get the idea of feeling shitty on cycle for 12-15lbs ill probably piss away


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 12, 2011)

atlas114 said:


> Yeah Stack it with TestC and superdrol.lol
> Great results



agreed, t3 needs test, its really unforgiving in the way it eats everything up


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 13, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> id never touch superdrone/superdrol or any of that stuff, i think alot of those methyls are awful for the gains vs sides.....no way low dose cyx3 is in the ballpark of superdrol my friend....im a less is more person, and i dont get the idea of feeling shitty on cycle for 12-15lbs ill probably piss away


 Id like to test taking Superdrone low dose while using Andromass to see if I could mitigate some of those harsh sides.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Id like to test taking Superdrone low dose while using Andromass to see if I could mitigate some of those harsh sides.



The probability of lethargy being reduced would probably be high, but toxicity concerns would still be present. I am not against SD, but certainly make sure you do pre/post bloods.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 14, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> The probability of lethargy being reduced would probably be high, but toxicity concerns would still be present. I am not against SD, but certainly make sure you do pre/post bloods.



I think libido would be the most negated side effect with andromass.  1-test isn't exactly the bringer of energy (in fact it's known for lethargy in a lot of people).  It shouldn't cause lethargy, though, because the effects would balance out.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say that AndroMass is going to be well balanced so adding SD will still suck


----------



## ryansm (Apr 14, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> agreed, t3 needs test, its really unforgiving in the way it eats everything up



and tren


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 14, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I would say that AndroMass is going to be well balanced so adding SD will still suck


 Thats why we need Androdrive!!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Thats why we need Androdrive!!!!



Agreed, id like to see that make a come back.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Thats why we need Androdrive!!!!



Would be very awesome lol


----------



## ryansm (Apr 15, 2011)

AndroDrive and AndroBulk!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you still get androdrive? I was thinking of stakcing Androlean,Phytoserms, and maybe a fat burner.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 15, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Can you still get androdrive? I was thinking of stakcing Androlean,Phytoserms, and maybe a fat burner.



Unfortunately, at this time there are no plans to release AndroDrive.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool thanks bro just asking since I saw so many responses to it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 15, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Cool thanks bro just asking since I saw so many responses to it.



No problem, there has been alot of guys saying they would like to see it, maybe it will be reconsidered.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use to work at a locan GNC store years ago when first lifting. I never even touched the andro that was out then. However now 30 going on 31 and having to do trt, I'm looking into more and more research on ph's and or other altneratives to raising my t levels. I currenlty have a bottle of the androlean, but was waiting to stack it with phytoserms since i hear a lot about it. My main goal is to lose a lot of bf espcially around obliques, chest and stomach. I keep gaining def and size in arms, shoulders, and legs, but can't understand why the others don't define quicker.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 16, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I use to work at a locan GNC store years ago when first lifting. I never even touched the andro that was out then. However now 30 going on 31 and having to do trt, I'm looking into more and more research on ph's and or other altneratives to raising my t levels. I currenlty have a bottle of the androlean, but was waiting to stack it with phytoserms since i hear a lot about it. My main goal is to lose a lot of bf espcially around obliques, chest and stomach. I keep gaining def and size in arms, shoulders, and legs, but can't understand why the others don't define quicker.


 Androlean is not a natty test booster. Its components convert into hormones, such as test.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yeah I know. I was saying I'm looking into some stuff. I don't want to get huge seeing how I can get mass already. I more so want to get that leaner bulky look. Do you think that phytoserms would be a good addition?


----------



## ryansm (Apr 16, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Oh yeah I know. I was saying I'm looking into some stuff. I don't want to get huge seeing how I can get mass already. I more so want to get that leaner bulky look. Do you think that phytoserms would be a good addition?



Run the AL solo it is a PH and the phytoserms will not be a good addition.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok thanks bro.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with Ryan.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 19, 2011)

Androhard + Androlean has been a huge favorite, if you guys want some links to logs of that stack just send me a PM.


----------



## Jorsn (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going to run AndroLean for 8 weeks. I'm going to stack PES AT2, Erase and Shift with AndroLean for the first 4 weeks. I already know PES effectiveness, So it will be interesting to see if AndroLean makes it more or less effective. Then the last 4 weeks i'll be using DCP, H.E.A.T and AlphaBurn. By the way if you shop around you can find AndroLean and AndroHard stacks for $150 which is pretty d@mn good if you ask me! I'm saving the AndroHard for later on cause I already have AndroHard V1 that I might throw into the mix.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 20, 2011)

quite the arsenal.....good luck.........and price wise, the company site for anyone will always be the most expensive....i love animal, but on their site everything is dbl


----------



## Rodja (Apr 20, 2011)

I have my reservations about stacking AL with AT2/Shift due to them both effecting the thyroid.  HEAT/DCP would be fine with it, though.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I decided to stack Androlean with Androhard. This along with my trt testopel pellets should really give me a boost in my overall training and help me with metabolism. I'll log it once I order from Orbit this weekend and am finished with current stack.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 20, 2011)

Very exciting seeing you guys run these products.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 22, 2011)

The anticapation is killin me bro. Once I get it in I'm ready to start it up., I've seen nothing but positive things so far.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 23, 2011)

tazchip said:


> The anticapation is killin me bro. Once I get it in I'm ready to start it up., I've seen nothing but positive things so far.



Yah man, some guys are complaining about maintaining muscle mass/progressing in strength while losing close to 10 lbs. of fat in a short time period.  To me, that's pretty great progress.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 23, 2011)

All and I mean all of the logs have showed results, some are completely incredible. Just had a guy report about losing 12lbs and just hit the 4 week mark all while increasing strength!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> All and I mean all of the logs have showed results, some are completely incredible. Just had a guy report about losing 12lbs and just hit the 4 week mark all while increasing strength!



Yeah I originally wasn't really looking into Lean, good for some, not for me. But some of the logs have changed my mind.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I as going to stack hard with the lean I bought already but I can't find hard anywhere now!!!! When is everyone going to be restocked?


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 24, 2011)

2-3wks in lean/ec

still going pretty good, better vascualrity, probably a combo of the   products and decrease in intra cellular water.....strength is a tad   better, nothing to shout about, but solid seeing im drained form the   lack of food on most days

the change in body composition ill credit the combo of lean/EC .....iv   decided to cut my EC to only in the am (last 2 days), appetite stayed   suppressed, ill finish the bottle of lean this way

i have to say its not going to be clen-like, but if the androlean is   used for what i think its intended (anti-catabolism, maintain strength   and endurance in a caloric deficit) the user will be happy.....if the   user is expecting alot of fat burning, i can see them being disapointed

i can see lean/hard for 8weeks at full dose being a great combo, with or   without a fatburner like EC.....and at the combo prices iv seen on   certain e-tailors, its a bit of a better deal


----------



## ryansm (Apr 24, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Well I as going to stack hard with the lean I bought already but I can't find hard anywhere now!!!! When is everyone going to be restocked?



Hopefully in the next couple weeks


----------



## kyoryoko (Apr 24, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> 2-3wks in lean/ec
> 
> still going pretty good, better vascualrity, probably a combo of the   products and decrease in intra cellular water.....strength is a tad   better, nothing to shout about, but solid seeing im drained form the   lack of food on most days
> 
> ...



Hey, what has your diet been like? Macro wise?


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 24, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Hopefully in the next couple weeks



This is what I was under the assumption of as well.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 25, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Hey, what has your diet been like? Macro wise?



i cut cals alot, every 4th day approx, id put them back.....i dont really count cals, but over 200g protein easily, about that in carbs or a bit less (im usually very high carbs wise so even 200 is super low for me) and minimal fat, a bit of coconut oil, pb, and trace amounts in other foods


----------



## kyoryoko (Apr 25, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i cut cals alot, every 4th day approx, id put them back.....i dont really count cals, but over 200g protein easily, about that in carbs or a bit less (im usually very high carbs wise so even 200 is super low for me) and minimal fat, a bit of coconut oil, pb, and trace amounts in other foods



So something in the range of lets say: 
200g protein
200g carbs
50g fats

Then every 4th day a "refeed" of around
200g
600g carbs
50g fats

Or something around that. Like a not so planned out carb cycle basically? 

Sorry, waiting for my bottle of AndroLean and wondering how I should set up my macro intake. Most ppl ran it on VERY low carbs and basically a PSMF diet... Wondering if I have to go that low to see results.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 25, 2011)

Depends, personally I see it best to cut cals as low as possible on AL, it is designed to preserve LBM on a cut, so push the limits.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Depends, personally I see it best to cut cals as low as possible on AL, it is designed to preserve LBM on a cut, so push the limits.



This is exactly true. Find a diet that works for you and run it at lower cals than you usually would.


----------



## kyoryoko (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the thread jack, 

Thanks PP guys, i'll push the limits then


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 26, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Sorry for the thread jack,
> 
> Thanks PP guys, i'll push the limits then


 You may also want to grab some Ibcaa's in your efforts to preserve muscle, because if your really pushing the limits, cutting a great deal of calories, training hard and cutting carbs, your goin to need it. Id grab some MAP as well.


----------



## kyoryoko (Apr 26, 2011)

I always have BCAAs, drink that stuff like water

What is MAP?


----------



## Rodja (Apr 26, 2011)

Maximum Absorbed Protein Casein Peptopro Protein Drink


----------



## ryansm (Apr 26, 2011)

Love MAP, and once people try it they understand why


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 26, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Love MAP, and once people try it they understand why



It really is protein I look forward to using every time.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> It really is protein I look forward to using every time.



Unless the package is tied down to some Andromass


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 27, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Unless the package is tied down to some Andromass



Haha, I had them split mine, i couldn't hold out any longer...


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> It really is protein I look forward to using every time.



its decent, but the only protein iv ever looked forward to is ultra peptide cinnamon roll............unreal the taste

hijack over


----------



## ryansm (Apr 28, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> its decent, but the only protein iv ever looked forward to is ultra peptide cinnamon roll............unreal the taste
> 
> hijack over



I don't care about taste, but UP is good stuff


----------

